#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Depressurization with hysys

## barbara

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## sphere2004

For depressurization, set time =15 min and let HYSYS find the Cv
For firecase , you can use the 50 btu/lb latent heat/ or the calculated latent heat to find the  required orifice. you may use this orifice in dep utility and fine tune the orifice size by running multiple runs of the utility.
For adiabatic, i assume you are running a depressurization case and the approach more or less is similar to setting the time and finding Cv. API 521 sets the guidelines for final pressure and time.
See help from your senior engineers in your organization as dep/relief system design is a serious field.

----------


## gpssubbu

For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
have a good day.

----------


## kris

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



Hi 
Would you please send me the guidelines. My email Id: k_oberai@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## jamil_bbsb

hi gpssubbu,

can you please send the depressuring guideline to me too. my email is jamil@ifp.com.my

thanks

----------


## NSHAMSN

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



Hi 

Would you please send me the guidelines. My email Id: nshamsn@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## shigem_26

could you send me the guidelines my email address is shigem_26@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## qazinasir

could you also plz sent me the guidelines on 'qazinasir@gmail.com'
Many Thanks
Qazi Nasir

----------


## elovric

could you send me the guidelines to my email address: el@mobileemail.vodafone.com.hr

----------


## Greychem

Could you kindly send the guidelines to my e-mail address: greychemist@yahoo.co.in Thanks in advance.

----------


## djdaddy

Dear gpssubbu,
You make me SO appreciated if send me your excel spreadsheet of depressurization at arahmani1981
@gmail.com .

Thanks beforehand,
Warmest regards,
AHR

----------


## chat

If it is still possible please let me have a copy of the guidelines.  Much appreciated. Thank you very much.  email : chatboon@talk21.com

----------


## alin2005

could you send me the guidelines to my email address, please....thank you: accampero@yahoo.com

See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## lserpach

Dear appreciated guys,

Does anybody know if there exists any website, company or institution which offers courses or training about software HYSYS on-line? If so, please give me the link. Additionally i'd appreciate the experience you lived as well as how serious the site is.....

regards,

luis.

----------


## techcircle

Hi, Would you please send summarized guidelines to rupeshputtagunta@gmail.com

thank you in advance,

techcircle

----------


## naeem_engr

hi aser-----,

u must go onto Aspen Tech site..there u will get all the Hysys related info..their site contains all hysys training material and online training cources.

----------


## ilnovo

Hi
Would you please send me the guidelines to My email ilnovo@hotmail.com

Thanks brothers

----------


## johnbender3581

pls kindly send the  excel spreadsheet of depressurization to me too at johnbender3581@yahoo.com   thanks

----------


## sheejafmk

*Depressurization with hysys    *                                                                                                                                                                   Please send me a copy of guideline. my emailid is sheejafmk@yahoo.com thanks

----------


## JOEJOE

Cold you please give me your guideline for depressurization to joepisit@hotmail.com?


Thank you for your kindly share

----------


## wail.ahmed

Can you please provide me with the guidelines wail.madani@gmail.com?

----------


## walid

salam alaykom, 

is it possible to share this excel guideline for depressurization please? if not please sent it to my email walid.kheriji@hotmail.fr

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## harshad

plz send me the excel file for depressurization steps.. thanks in advance
//
e-mail: harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

----------


## gad480

Would you please send me guidelines of Hysys depressurization , My email ID: the master_eng@yahoo.com.

See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## sadra3

Dear gpssubbu <
Would you pls. send me the Excel Depressurization guideline?
my email address:  info@riskreg.com.au
Thanking you in advance.
M.Sadra

----------


## gad480

Would you please send me guidelines of Hysys depressurization , My email ID: the themaster_eng@yahoo.com.

----------


## engaomar

Dear sir,
could you please send me this guideline to *engaomar@yahoo.com*

----------


## shoumi

Could you kindly send the guidelines to my e-mail address: jifarina@gmail.com Thanks in advance.

----------


## lwbadea

Would you please send me guidelines of Hysys depressurization , My email ID: lwbadea_103@yahoo.com

Many thanks

----------


## edogaktop

could you send it to me good sir? my email is edogaktop@gmail.com
much appreciated.

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

please send me guidelines on depressurization deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in.
thanks.

----------


## amir_jkh2002

I was wonder if somebody could send me "summarized guidelines in excel format" please. my mail:  amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



I was wonder if somebody could send me "summarized guidelines in excel format" please. my mail: amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> Hi 
> Would you please send me the guidelines. My email Id: k_oberai@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



I was wonder if somebody could send me "summarized guidelines in excel format" please. my mail: amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## subburam

I was wonder if somebody could send me "summarized guidelines in excel format" please. my mail: subburam_chem@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## amir_jkh2002

I was wonder if somebody could send me "summarized guidelines in excel format" please. my mail: amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com

See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## sankalpbhagat

thanks...

----------


## gozi

Pls i need the guideline. my email: chukkyslexo@yahoo.com 
Thanks

----------


## gabrielChemEng

Hi bro
Ill really appreciate if you can send my those excel sheets.
Thanks for your help.
aguila_altair@hotmail.com

----------


## processengineer1998

could you also plz sent me the guidelines on processengineer1998@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## r1000

Hi

Would you please send me the guidelines. My email Id: rpoursafa@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## mpshah298

thank you

----------


## mpshah298

can u send me thread at mpshah298@gmail.com

----------


## Harry2009

could you please sent me the guidelines on harry_s_a@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## jpl860

Dear gpssubbu,

The sheet bring to help about pressure change and flow regimen?
Could you send me your excel spreadsheet of depressurization that you mentioned  before to: jpl860@gmail.com

Thanks a lot of

----------


## caf

Hi 
Would you please send me the guidelines. My email: cafsm12@gmail.com

----------


## barbara

I 

would you like to send me a guidelines?

barbara.silvetti@gmail.com

thks!

----------


## maly110

I'll appreciate that if I can get a copy of the excel document.
Ma_ly@vip.163.com


Thanks a lot!See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## Humore

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



Hello,

Would you send me the guidelines in excel format, please? My email is humoresco@gmail.com 

Thanks

----------


## shahryar

I would appreciate if you please send me the guidelines. My email address: gshahriar@hotmail.com

----------


## henbau

Mr gpssubbu,  
it is possible to have a copy?. henbau@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## IHV

Hello, 

Could you please send me the information about Depressurization? 
Thanks in advanced,

Ingrid H.

----------


## IHV

Hello, Could you please send me the information about depressurization?

Thanks in advanced.

Ingrid

iihvda@gmail.com

----------


## kanankiri

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



Please send the guidelines to flybison@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## RolPik

Hi,

Could you please send me a copy of the guidelines.  My email address is roland.pike@g3bxp.com


Thanks.

----------


## ChemHo

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



Hi 
Appreciate you can  send me the guidelines. My email is jacnyk@gmail.com

----------


## arturo86

Mr. gpssubbu

I'll appreciate that if I can get a copy of the excel document.

a.fergo@hotmail.com

Thanks a lot!

----------


## yashman

HI, can u pls. share that excel
my mail id is
pandya_yash@yahoo.co.in

----------


## kath

If it is still possible please let me have a copy of the guidelines. Much appreciated. Thank you very much. email : kathryn.hp@hotmail.com

----------


## roberdani12

please send me a copy of the guidelines to robertmontoyar@gmail.com

See More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## rosd

can you please send the depressuring guideline to me too. my email is rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## kamrankhalid

Mr. gpssubbu

I'll appreciate that if I can get a copy of the excel document.

kamran@fastem.com

----------


## student88

I would be extremely grateful if you could kindly email me your Depressurization excel spreadsheet to nasirmuzaffar88@gmail.com

----------


## rosd

Cold you please give me your guideline for depressurization to rosd_brm@hotmail.com?

----------


## petropet

could you send me the guidelines my email address is rajesh.p.patel@jacobs.com?

----------


## Adela_Eng

Dear all,

I have to find the MDMT for a LPG stream and I think to simulate using Dynamic Depressurization in Hysys.
Could anyone help me?

Adela

----------


## john zink

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



john_zink2008@yahoo.com
please send it for me too if it possible .
thanks

----------


## jove

> For running Depressurization, we have summarized guidelines in excel format which explains quite exhaustively on the each HYSYS input. If you provide your email ID, I can forward those to you.
> have a good day.



CAN YOU SEND IT IN  jove_gem@yahoo.com , highly obliged

----------


## marzuqi

please send the depressuring guideline to me :  mzqaqila@gmail.com
Thx

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## gkmeera

please send the depressuring guideline to gmeera01@gmail.com.

thankx

----------


## gkmeera

please send the depressuring guideline to gmeera01@gmail.com.



thankxSee More: Depressurization with hysys

----------


## mobek

See attached pdf file.
--------------------------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> please send the depressuring guideline to gmeera01@gmail.com.
> 
> thankx

----------


## gtaa

For information, Honeywells' latest release version of UniSim (R430) has an updated Blowdown utility which replaces the legacy (HYSYS) dynamic depressuring utility. It has been industry-validated and performs significantly more accurate and rigorous calculations than the existing utility. You can get a free license for it at the Honeywell website (you do need UniSim R430 to use it however).

----------


## gkmeera

Thank you very much for your support  Mobek& gtaa

----------


## joshi_manan01

Thanks, I am also looking for excel sheet, believe its not uploaded yet... So decided to prepare by self. !!

----------

